# Web radio through clementine



## amandus57 (Jul 24, 2014)

I can't get Clementine to play web radio, MP3 is just fine. I have installed gstreamer-plugin-all. Anyone that know what is missing?

Thanks.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 24, 2014)

Curiosely Clementine only plays mp3- titles without special characters. With wav-files it doesn't matters.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 25, 2014)

What format is "web radio"?


----------



## fulano (Jul 27, 2014)

Clementine already comes with hundreds of radios built-in, with various formats (ogg, mp3, flac), but it does not support Opus yet. 
There must be something in your configuration.


----------

